# Easton conversion from Shimano to Campy?



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

I have an Easton Tempest II wheelset that is shimano compatible and would like to be able to use the wheelset on a Campy bike as well. Easton's website claims that the cassette body conversion is easy for an R3 hub. My only problem is I can't find any online source for the Easton Campy cassette body... Can anyone point me in the right direction? Thanks in advance!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

*cough* call the crappy Easton customer service. Those bastards don't even answer emails. 

You can direct order from them. *cough* I guess that's the price you pay when ALL their wheels are handbuilt. Too busy truuuuing.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I have same wheels. Better order some spare spokes while you're at it. I just busted my 2nd in a month...


----------

